# Is this a Maltese?



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

I got Daphne from a breeder who represented that she was a purebred Maltese. I have an older Maltese, and Daphne is built much differently.

I have researched Maltese mixes and she doesn't resemble any of them. I had Labrador Retrievers growing up, and she almost resembles a lab. Her fur is very soft and silky. Below is the link to her picture. Thoughts?

http://db.tt/qJLHHb4


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like a cute Maltese puppy to me..


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Try not to worry .


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree, she looks like a Maltese puppy.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

To me too and what a cutie!


----------

